# Would You Eat These?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

skulldugary said:


> Can't fix stupid I guess.Even after warning people of the troubles that can arise from eating beefsteaks,they still eat them...I won't eat them and practice my golf swing on them with my walking stick...


I pretend I am back in HS and kicking an extra point!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Skulldugary, did North Country Morels shut down? Did you see or get the new book Ascomycete Fungi of North America ? Beautifully designed and arranged. I picked one up from University of Texas Press for $56.95 Cheapest I could find it.


----------



## steelhedz (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope. I know that lots of people call them beefsteaks. Those are not beefsteaks. Beefsteaks look kind of like a tongue and normally grow on or close to a rotting log. Get a good mushroom book and look it over. I know people who eat them too but as someone said they are the russian roulette of mushrooms. Not worth the risk!


----------

